# Starting gym at 15



## pgl74 (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello guys! This is my first time on this forum and on any gym forum really and I have a bunch of questions:
So I am a 5'8, 110 lbs (174cm, 51 kg) 15 year old and I play basketball. I want to start going to the gym, because I am very skinny and I want to put some muscles on. Will starting gym at this age stop my growing? Also, can you recommend me a gym program for begginers? I found one on the Internet on scoobysworkshop at the teen workout plan, is that one ok? Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## Jin (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome.

since you're just starting out any reasonable program will bring you results. It's important that you use good form and light to moderate weight to start off with. The worst thing you can do is to try to go zero to 100 quickly. Treat this as the first step of a 5,000 mile journey. Start with 2 days a week and then add another day after a month if you want. This isn't a race. 

Don't push yourself too hard in the gym for the first couple months. Learn to lift properly and get your body used to resistance training before you go at it hard. I would suggest you seek a coach or trainer out to teach you proper form and safety. I think the myths about weight training stunting growth have been debunked, again it's about using the proper amount of weight and good form. Specifically learn to bench press, deadlift and squat. These are the three exercises that will add the most strength and size. 

Equally important to weight training is diet: you've got a super metabolism now because your growing- your body spends many calories on this.  You must feed your body well and often if you want it to grow larger. Since you are lean my advice is to just eat as much whole food as you can (whole food= unprocessed); things like rice, beans, oatmeal, any type of meat or fish, eggs. You should be eating beyond the point of being full- at every meal. 

You don't need any supplements except for whey protein (and you really don't _*need*_ that- you could just eat food, but it is convenient)

Good luck


----------



## pgl74 (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you a lot for your helo, I think for the moment I'll just use dumbbells like in the program I linked. Thamks again, have a good day!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2017)

Lifting weights doesn't stunt growth or damage growth plates. This is momscience.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 16, 2017)

pgl74 said:


> Thank you a lot for your helo, I think for the moment I'll just use dumbbells like in the program I linked. Thamks again, have a good day!



Just dumbbells for a beginners is really not the best choice
 Why'd u ask for a workout routine if you're just gonna stick to the one u posted? 
U need more than dumbbells. U need compound movements to build your strength and foundation. Not curls


----------



## pgl74 (Jun 16, 2017)

I couldn't really find a begginer teen program with other than dumbbells, that is why I said that. I will keep looking, but if you can recommend me one I'll surely use it.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 16, 2017)

Just get In There and start repping. Use the program you have. but as Jin advised you take your time. 
If you get stuck on something, ask away. We can help you along the way. 
Solo


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2017)

pgl74 said:


> I couldn't really find a begginer teen program with other than dumbbells, that is why I said that. I will keep looking, but if you can recommend me one I'll surely use it.



You don't really need a program per se 

You would do better to learn the big compound lifts and get very good at them. That will set the foundation for life.

Learn to squat, Bench, deadlift, row, overhead press etc... scoobys routine is for pussies like him. 

No need to do any max effort on those lifts ever. Just work in reps from 6 to 12.


----------



## pgl74 (Jun 16, 2017)

Ok, guys, thank you a lot, as soon as I'll start going to the gym I'll get back to you. Have a nice day!


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 16, 2017)

When I was a sophomore in high school I was 5'10" and a 115-120 pounds. I was severely skinny, and I played basketball.  I have been in pretty much your position.  I had the cement  filled plastic coated weights, some of the older guys here will remember them.  I used a program from a book I had.  I lifted my weights, didn't skip training, and ate like a monster.  I weighed 135 pounds my Jr year and 155 when I graduated high school.  It worked.

Find a program with basic lifts.  Squats, deadlifts, bench presses, overhead presses, barbell rows, barbell curls etc.. something simple.  Eat lots and lots of food, and you will grow.  And by all means enjoy what you are doing.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 16, 2017)

I started lifting around your age, and was around the same size as you lol. In 8th grade they were trying to get me to wrestle at 103.

Learn how to squat, bench, deadlift and overhead press. That and pull-ups/chin-ups is all you will need for awhile.

And you're a kid going through puberty so you have it made. Park your butt at chipotle a few times a day and eat all the food you can. Lean to take down a whole pizza. Your hormones and metabolism are going crazy right now. You can stuff your face like a glutton and you won't get fat if you're lifting and playing BBall.

Good luck young padawan.


----------



## PFM (Jun 16, 2017)

I started lifting at 11 years old. I am the tallest of my siblings, so much for momscience. 

Bar, compounds, FORM! Perfect your lifts/ form. Target 8-15 reps. Get to know your strengths and weaknesses.

Going on 44 years lifting. I accredit my longevity in the gym to learning basic/ compound moves early on and building on those disciplines/ principles.

Off to the gym...............


----------



## automatondan (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome little brother. So... by now, hopefully you have seen the reoccurring themes above. Compound lifts + TONS of food. Most of the guys who commented to you about how small they were at your age are now well over 200lbs, so close to 300 lbs. This is because they have been disciplined in sticking to a plan, train hard (and smart), and stuffing their bellies with food, day after day, year after year. I know I really thought I could get huge when I was younger just by putting the time in pumping iron, but what I didnt understand is how essential the food part of the equation was.... Food > Lifting. Honestly. Figure out how to eat, and you will grow. Food is the most anabolic substance you can use to grow. You are 15, so I assume you have a smart phone. I would download the myfitnesspal app (its free) and put your stats and goals in there, and the app will set your macros up for a bulk for you based on the information you entered. Then, all you have to do is start keeping track of what you eat in the app, and you will figure out what needs to change diet-wise. That will be a good starting point. I would focus on eating as much higher cholesterol animal based proteins as possible (meat, especially dark meats, eggs, cheese, milk, etc... this will raise your natural testosterone levels to their optimum levels) and eat as many carbs as possible. Dont worry about fats right now (you will most likely hit your fat goal without even trying). Focus on compound lifts (squats, deadlifts, bench, over-head press, rows, pull-ups, etc...) this will also raise your testosterone levels, and as the other guys have stated, will hands-down, put more size/mass on you than any other kind of lifts (no matter what). Let us know if you need any help. And hopefully you like reading, we have diet and training sections here on the board that are packed with great information.


----------



## snake (Jun 16, 2017)

When I started this crazy train, I was 15 y.o. and 115lbs at 5'-9". I guess you can see, you're in the same boat as most of these guys and most are some big boys now.

Reread Jin's post; good stuff there.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 16, 2017)

You made it clear that you're a basketball player but you want to start lifting weights and put on some size. At 15 it's a great time start. It appears that you know if you want to run faster,  jump higher, and be more explosive down the court you need strong muscles to do that. Like all the fellas stated, focus on squats, oh press, bench press, and deadlifts, dips, chin ups and pull ups. Add some conditioning work in there to help your game.  Sprints, sled pulls, box jumps, and learn some kettle bell work. Do the research.  Rest, recovery and nutrition is important.  Good luck.Seek


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome to the board.  The other fellas have already shown what a great group we have here.  
Good luck with your goals.  Gains won't come overnight, but with dedication you'll develop confidence and discipline that you'll carry for many years to come.


----------



## pgl74 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thank you, guys. In a few days I'll finish with my exams and start going to the gym. I'll try to look at videos to get my form correct when doing the exercises you wrote above, I understand that is the most important thing when doing it and I'll eat like a monster.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 19, 2017)

pgl74 said:


> Thank you, guys. In a few days I'll finish with my exams and start going to the gym. I'll try to look at videos to get my form correct when doing the exercises you wrote above, I understand that is the most important thing when doing it and I'll eat like a monster.



Look up Alan Thrall and also Chris Duffin for solid tutorial videos. Theres LOTS of crappy form out there being pushed as proper...


----------



## pgl74 (Jun 27, 2017)

Going right now for the first time. Wish me luck!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 27, 2017)

Bookmarked for motivational success


----------



## pgl74 (Jun 28, 2017)

I just went this morning and it was awesome! As soon as I got there an older guy saw that I was new and had no idea what to do and he told me to warmup and then he introduced me to all the machines and told me how to use them. I tried using them all today and next time I am going to have a plan to follow and try to focus on getting the right form, but it felt really good being there. I stayed for about 1 hour and something and definitely am going again. Thank you for advising me to start gym!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 28, 2017)

Focus on solid lifting sessions followed by big meals of protein 

Then continue to expand the different workouts u do.   

But the big 3 plus should presses, lat pull downs, and a few others will pretty much do it for a while.  

Your building a foundation of muscle now.


----------



## pgl74 (Jun 30, 2017)

Workout number 2: Started a 5x5 plan with A: Squats, Deadlifts, Benchpress and B: Squats, Overhead press, Bentover rows (A rest B rest A rest rest). I started with only the bar to get my form correct and then worked with 6 pounds and going to add more weight each workout.


----------



## pgl74 (Jul 2, 2017)

Guys, is it normal to experience lowerback pain after performing bentover rows and deadlifts?


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 2, 2017)

If you slipped a disc, that's not normal.  If it feels real tight and hurts to move, sit, stand, bend, that's normal.
Your lower back muscles might be tight to the point that it feels like you messed something up, but that should go away after a few days.  
As you get used to your body and training, you'll learn to differentiate between what's "normal" pain and when something isn't right.
You're too young to start getting serious injuries now, and I don't know what your pain feels like, so I'd say do some different movements for back next time that don't put as much pressure on your lower back.


----------



## pgl74 (Jul 2, 2017)

Thank you for your answer. The pain is starting to fade away so I don't think it was an injury.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 2, 2017)

That's good.  Just be careful with it.  Like I said, you're too young to get injuries that you'll have another who knows how many years to deal with.  
Especially first few weeks training, you'll probably have a lot of tight muscles and delayed onset muscle soreness.  When in doubt, take the safe route.


----------



## pgl74 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello, guys! I thought I'd reply with an update. I went for a month at the gym, 2 weeks and a half in I found myself a decent program I'd say. I have gained 2 kgs (6 lbs) in this month. Probably just because I have started eating more, not really muscles, but I am seeing results. I also started lifting decently more than in the first month. I'm really happy you guys have advised me to go to the gym. Thanks!


----------



## Fat Gig (Aug 8, 2017)

Really good to hear your enjoying it and making progress.Allso maybe think about doing a little stretching before after your workouts or even between sets if you havnt been allready


----------



## pgl74 (Aug 12, 2017)

I used to do it just before training but I'll surely do it after and in between now. Thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 12, 2017)

MrThang535 said:


> Do not try squat with barbell. I think it is not good for your bone development.



This is completely false. Welcome to UG. Don't make shit up or spout false information. You WILL be called out on it.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 12, 2017)

Absolutely nothing wrong with barbell squats.  Please share ith us exactly how you come to that conclusion.

OP, good job man.  Keep it up and enjoy what you're doing.


----------

